# BMW Announces Reduced Pricing for SIRIUS Satellite Radio



## ryenoceros (Mar 31, 2004)

BMW Announces Reduced Pricing for SIRIUS Satellite Radio
Tuesday May 4, 12:37 pm ET 
BMW 3 Series, X3 & X5 and MINI Owners Offered SIRIUS for Under $400

WOODCLIFF LAKE, N.J., and NEW YORK, May 4 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- BMW of North America announced a reduction in pricing of SIRIUS Satellite Radio (Nasdaq: SIRI - News) receiver kits at BMW centers and MINI dealers across the country today. New car buyers of the BMW 3 Series and X5, MINI Cooper and Cooper S, will be offered a center-installed SIRIUS receiver kit for a MSRP of $395, plus installation. Pricing of the center-installed SIRIUS receiver kit for the X3 is set at $325, plus installation. In addition, SIRIUS will offer an additional incentive to owners of the all-new X3 Sports Activity Vehicle who have SIRIUS installed at the time of delivery with a consumer rebate of $200 when activated with a one-year or greater subscription.

Full article:
http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/040504/nytu165_1.html

Why don't they give all BMW owners the rebate?!? I already emailed sirius, so I'll let you know their response when I get it.


----------



## mathewquick (Jun 26, 2003)

BMW needs to announce that they have figured out how to integrate the sirius radio on cars that have a nav system. Come on people give me a friggin' break. If GM/Chevy can figure it out.....


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

XM Direct from BMW of Sterling (VA) cost me $249.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Hey, nobody told me about that when i got mine...


----------



## demenas (Sep 15, 2003)

mathewquick said:


> BMW needs to announce that they have figured out how to integrate the sirius radio on cars that have a nav system. Come on people give me a friggin' break. If GM/Chevy can figure it out.....


I have a 2004 330i with NAV and Sirius. They have figured it out.


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

mathewquick said:


> BMW needs to announce that they have figured out how to integrate the sirius radio on cars that have a nav system. Come on people give me a friggin' break. If GM/Chevy can figure it out.....


My sister has an '04 X5 with nav and Sirius installed.


----------

